# Dog throwing up saliva looking stuff



## FSUFan4 (Dec 12, 2007)

My dog, usually once a week either early morning or late afternoon (before his meals) throws up this sticky saliva looking stuff. He doesn't act sick at all, and is fine immediately afterwards. He has been to the vet, and it isn't Kennel cough or anything like that.

is he possibly throwing up from getting too hungry? I feed him 1.5 cups of Wellness Adult chicken formula per day (3/4 morning 3/4 evening). I believe it recommeneds between 1-1 1/4 cup per day for a dog his size (1 year old, 23-24lbs).

Any ideas on this?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

It could be because he is getting too hungry. My dogs would sometimes vomit yellowish stomach bile...I started giving them snacks after I get home from work to hold them over until dinner time and it has worked.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Dogs produce mucus just like humans to sweep away dust, pollens and air particles that get into the lungs and air passages. You often see that gunk in the early morning as it builds up from the night before after sleeping/inactivity. As they are so much closer to the ground, they inhale alot more dust and junk than we do.


----------



## bmckenzie (Aug 25, 2008)

My two dogs do the same thing. I'll start giving them a snack and see if that helps. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Mish Mish (Sep 1, 2008)

Mine does it after he eats and has a fit of running around like a crazy dude. He seems fine and then he stops and slows down and gets this look and I know it's coming.


----------

